# What to trade with in what is to come.



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

I am from Cuba, a place where TSHTF has lasted for over 50 years...sinse Castro took over I have been there on vacation about 5 times and I noticed that what was needed the most was EVERYTHING.

To find a straight nail on the street would be like finding a dollar bill here in the US and where to have a bottle of aspirin would make you a doctor....I am sorry to imform you that here in the states is going to be a LOT worse, it was easy for the Cuban people to adapt themselves to the situation for two reasons......one, they never had much to start with.....two, they had from four to five years to MENTALLY get ready.......................here in the US (the land of plenty) almost no one is ready for what is to come and that in itself will make the situation a lot worse.

What to hold to trade with?......I for one will be dealing in clothing, as you know most of it is coming from overseas and even the material to make it in the US (about 5%) comes from overseas.

For the past five years I have been going to the "Senior Thrieft Store" in my tiny town and buying a bagfull of clothing (your choice) for and average of two dollars...........the clothing are in "like new" conditions and ready to put out right away, winters jackets that cost $125.00 new I can buy them here for $2.00........Haggard pants (the best) that cost $60.00 I can get them 10 for $2.00.......shirts 12 for $2.00........T shirts 20 for $2.00 ......and so on....not long ago I bought a "London Fog", with a linner, for $2.00........a Laurenty coat, vest and two pairs of pants for $2.00 (store price? $750.00) this one is for myself.

I have around 90 bags full of clothing and I will feel safe in dealing with them, in Cuba I went to a swap meet and there was always a lot of people around the stalls of those selling clothes.

Buy and keep stuff that people will be willing to deal with instead of stealing from you by hitting you over the head......or worse :wave:


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Interesting insight! The problem with clothes is that everyone in the US has a walk-in closet full of more clothes than they could ever wear. It will be decades before folks will really have to buy clothes again. Probably could go digging in the dump and find plenty of good clothes still. Just a thought. 

I think food will be what is in demand since so few folks actually stock it and far fewer can produce it. Invest in items that allow you to grow more than you can eat and you could be very much in demand!


----------



## Nutcase (Nov 28, 2009)

Here is my barter list:

blank barter slips (pre-printed slips to record barter transaction - who, what, when, how much, etc.)

*Tobacco/Alcohol*
smokeless tobacco
2 oz boxes tobacco
booklets cigarette papers
smoking pipes
50ml sample bottles alcohol
750ml of various alcohol

*Seeds/Plants*
#10 cans heirloom seeds
Coffee plant seed
Tobacco plant seed
Tea plant seed
Poppy plant seed

*Light/Matches*
small boxes matches (strike anywhere and water proof)
butane lighter fuel
Zippo lighter fuel
lighter flints
lighter wicks
disposable lighters
oil lamp/wicks
Coleman lantern mantles
Crank flashlights
6"-12" candles

*Energy*
solar 12-volt battery chargers
solar AAA, AA, C, D, 9-volt battery charger
rechargeable batteries AAA, AA, C, D, 9-volt
>1,000 watt generator

*Water*
Emergency water pouches
Bottled water
water purification tablets
Water filters
water heater (kettle w/tripod)
water tank

*Warmth/shelter*
Wool blankets
Hand/feet warmers
Emergency blankets
Sleeping bags
Tents

*Food*
Canned green coffee beans (with a roaster and grinder to use, not trade away)
2 oz jars instant coffee
16 count boxes teabags
2 oz jars bouillon cubes
tubs add-water-only drink mix
pound boxes of sugar or individual packs
various spices
small containers of cooking oil
2 oz boxes salt
2 oz cans pepper
5 oz cans milk
cans cocoa
chocolate bars/hard candy
bags hard candy (individually wrapped)
cans Vienna sausage/potted meat
cans roast beef
cans Spam (or 12oz)(or Treet)
cans tuna
cans soup (heavy on the meat types)
bags rice
bags beans/lentils
MRE's
Emergency food rations (SOS Bars)
Ramen Noodles
Honey/Syrups/white, brown sugars
Livestock-Cows, Chickens, Goats, Pigs, Sheep. Anything that can be used for food or to make clothing.

*Food processing tools*
Grain grinders, solar dehydrators, butchering tools, manual meat slicer, manual meat grinder, sausage stuffer, stuffing tubes, jerky shooter, water purifier
home canning equipment & supplies

*Hygiene*
200ml bottles 190 proof Everclear
straight razors w/strop, soap, & cup
Soap making chemicals
Q-tips
small boxes tampons/sanitary napkins
reusable sanitary napkins
rolls toilet paper
bars soap (Ivory, Lava, Fels Naptha laundry soap)
hair combs/brushes
disposable razors
toothbrushes
boxes baking soda
scissors
nail/toe clippers
famine hygiene items

*Medicine*
aspirin pain killer
acetaminophen pain killer
multi-vitamins
band-aids
hydrogen peroxide
small first aid kits
nitrile gloves
anti-depressants
insect bits/snake bite kits
blood clotting
burn kits

*ANYTHING medical related is useful. Watch expiration dates.*

*Washing*
laundry tools
hand washing machine/washboard
laundry soap
bleach
clothes lines w/poles, stakes & clothes pins
washtubs

*Clothes*
shoe and boot laces
cotton/leather work gloves
insulated winter gloves
socks
Various size cotton shirts
Shorts
Various size shoes/sandals
Cheap wide-brimmed straw hats
Winter jackets
Patches (Sewing needles and spools of thread)

*Eyewear*
OTC reading glasses
OTC UVA/UVB resistant sunglasses
Eye drops

*Child care*
reusable cotton diapers
diaper pins
plastic/poly/nylon/rubber diaper cover pants
Baby formula

*Mental Health/Distraction/Entertainment*
Books of any kind
games
Playing cards
Coloring books/crayons
Crossword/word find puzzles
Comic books
Bibles
Childs toys

*Cooking*
6-hour cans ECOFuelXB
1-lb propane cylinders
10-lb bags charcoal briquettes
regular canning lids
wide mouth canning lids
Tattler reusable canning lids
Tattler reusable canning lid rubber rings
P-38/P-51 can openers
camp cooking equipment
camp stove
sterno stove/sterno
Pots/pans/silverware/plastic ware
Firewood

*Guns/Ammunition*
ammunition reloader's tools
Dillion progressive tool w/primary caliber dies
RCBS press with common caliber dies
Bullet casting equipment
lead
black powder making tools & screens
500-round bricks .22 LR RF cartridges
5-round boxes .410/20 GA shells
single units M6 Scout/Savage 24F/Remington SPR-94 O/U .22 RF/.410 or 20 gauge combos
20 round boxes .45/.40/.38/45lc/.357

*WARNING!! IF YOU SELL A GUN AND AMMO, THAT PERSON NOW HAS THE ABILITY TO KILL YOU!*

*Books* (remember, trade the information, not the book)
First aid
Gunsmithing
canning
self defense
car repair
home repair
Gardening/farming
Medical/veterinary medicine
Law books
wooden pencils/ink pens
small note books
legal pads

*Building supplies*
2x4's
Nails
Screws
Hammers
Screwdrivers
Sockets
Crow bars
Levels
T-Square
Saw horses
4'x8' plywood sheets
concrete mix
bricks
blocks

*How to books*
Sewing
Faming
Making steel
Live of the land
Plant identifying
Insect/animal identification
Make bio-diesel

*Money*
1.0 oz gold coins
0.1 oz gold coins
40 count rolls pre-1965 silver quarters
50 count rolls pre-1965 silver dimes
Copper pennies

*In any STHF scenario, food, water, ammo and other items will be WAY more important then gold.*


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

TheAnt said:


> The problem with clothes is that everyone in the US has a walk-in closet full of more clothes than they could ever wear. It will be decades before folks will really have to buy clothes again.


I don't know about that, Ant. I've never had a walk-in closet, and I don't have more clothes than I can wear. Clothing is very much a struggle around our house. And I can't imagine that we're the only ones. 

Ponce, always appreciate your personal perspective.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

I need to agree with The Ant to a degree; even if the survivors do not personally have a lot of clothes, there will be ample opportunities for salvage.

However... Ponce, I think you made a great point without even meaning to do so: Nails. How is anyone going to build things without nails, screws, bolts, etcetera. I think construction nails could wind up being worth their weight in .... well, not gold, but maybe silver!

Hammers, chisels, hoes.... if you have the storage (barn or some such) this would be something to stash aside.


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

great perspective from the original poster.
I would go for socks and underwear as a stocked item, but I think Food and supplies will be king for barter in most areas.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I'll have to agree that maybe socks and underwear might be worth something, but t shirts and pants, no. I would think that most people have tons of excess clothing.
Unless its teotakwi, emp, etc, then production would start back up relatively quickly. If we do get teotawi, then everything thats useful at all will be worth storing up.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Turtle said:


> Ponce, I think you made a great point without even meaning to do so: Nails. How is anyone going to build things without nails, screws, bolts, etcetera. I think construction nails could wind up being worth their weight in .... well, not gold, but maybe silver!
> 
> Hammers, chisels, hoes.... if you have the storage (barn or some such) this would be something to stash aside.


This is indeed a good point and you can usually get large quantities of nails and other fasteners at estate sales for next to nothing. I've picked up several wooden kegs of nails for about a dollar each. One thing to keep in mind. Those kegs are HEAVY. I'm thinking that's why no one bid on them.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

As long as the SHTF is not nuclear, our area is teeming with lakes and streams and rivers... Fish hooks will be worth their weight in gold! Plus I had a little brainstorm the other day-I got 8 things of kite string for .25¢ each... each one is on this two handled contraption that is used to reel the string in.. it is very strong and 250 yards long each.. 
I got them for helping to train my tomato plants to the fencing but hubby and I were joking that with a good strong hook and some spoiled bait they would be great for hooking big bull heads out of the local lake over night or fishing for salmon out of the river off the bridges here. The "reeling" action would make bringing the fish in really easy... I might have to see if they have any more at Save a lot.
Plus good heavy string like this could be handy for many things... and if the S never HTF I have enuf string to last for quite awhile!

Okay didn't find the exact thing online but this is what the line and reel look like... kite reel


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Okay also on the matter of undies and socks.. elastic will rot whether they are used or not. keeping them air free -possibly vac packed with the oxygen thingys will keep the longer. Also hand washing and air drying keep elastic from rotting much better than tossing in the dryer... heat kills the elastic/rubber. I always try to line dry the delicate's and the swimwear.
as the years go by I can see the leg wear starting to look more "Viking" like... the wool held to the leg with leather lacing. or lots of high top leather moccasins.


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

I think clothes are easy to take for granted. Yes food is king, but I agree with the OP too. 
Here in New Mexico, once a year the state has a tax free weekend, ( on select items). It was last weekend, just in time for the back to schoolers. I spent $300 on boxers, t-shirts, but mostly cotton socks. Put a dent in WalMarts sock supply that day.

At the reseller shop here, last year I bought 15 or 16 nice blankets for an average of $1.50 ea.. Couple were 75 cents.


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

Hey guys? my original post was only about trading with and not what I have for my self.........shorts 50 pairs, sox 75 pair and so on.

I assure you that anything that you have I have ten times over, if it sounds like I am bragging it is then ok with me.

I was lucky in that I had the money to do all this with....do you have paint?, roofing material?......in wood, how about 4X4X10 that you can cut down as needed? or 2X4? and so on.

All that stuff that you have for trading? will it last for at least 20 years?.....what is to come will last for AT LEAST four generations so that you must always have a plan behind the plan behind the plan.

"To be ready is not"... Ponce............that's because there is always something else to buy or do.

By the way.......for the ladies I do have 500 Tampex, Kotex and so on in stock and "junk" like lipstic, eye shadow, face powder and a lot more......this are things that the ladies will really like and "reward" me in many ways, at 71 years of age anything will help............heyyyyyyyyy I am old, not dead :congrat:


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Emerald said:


> Okay also on the matter of undies and socks.. elastic will rot whether they are used or not. keeping them air free -possibly vac packed with the oxygen thingys will keep the longer. Also hand washing and air drying keep elastic from rotting much better than tossing in the dryer... heat kills the elastic/rubber. I always try to line dry the delicate's and the swimwear.
> as the years go by I can see the leg wear starting to look more "Viking" like... the wool held to the leg with leather lacing. or lots of high top leather moccasins.


I think there is a lot of sense in what you say... there is a reason that the tunic and leggings survived for so long (roughly from two millenia B.C. until the 14th century A.D.) in most of Europe and a large part of the middle east. Your basic Viking outfit is very simple to make (it is usually a starter project for new members of the SCA, as it is so easy to make and look period correct) and rather versatile. There are patterns to make Viking tunics, pants/leggings, and shoes in the SCA's book, "The Compleat Anachronist" (if I recall the title correctly).

With this in mind, it probably wouldn't be a bad idea to store some bolts of cloth away in some cedar chests. I know I have several yards of cotton and wool sitting in my closets for projects that I never started.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Emerald said:


> Okay also on the matter of undies and socks.. elastic will rot whether they are used or not. keeping them air free -possibly vac packed with the oxygen thingys will keep the longer. Also hand washing and air drying keep elastic from rotting much better than tossing in the dryer... heat kills the elastic/rubber. I always try to line dry the delicate's and the swimwear.
> as the years go by I can see the leg wear starting to look more "Viking" like... the wool held to the leg with leather lacing. or lots of high top leather moccasins.


Thanks for the suggestion of vac sealing elastic items. I've stocked up on some underwear/socks for the family, but didn't want to stock up too much due to the elastic issue.

With regard to bolts of fabric, I know of women who've stocked up on bolts of cotton quilt batting - in the fall the stuff goes on sale online.

As for having clothes to barter with, hmmmm... maybe I'll tuck away some of the items my youngest has outgrown. They're well-worn, as they were hand-me-downs before my son got them, but in a pinch...


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Ponce said:


> By the way.......for the ladies I do have 500 Tampex, Kotex and so on in stock and "junk" like lipstic, eye shadow, face powder and a lot more......this are things that the ladies will really like and "reward" me in many ways, at 71 years of age anything will help............heyyyyyyyyy I am old, not dead :congrat:


Ponce! You made my morning! You are an inspiration! :beercheer:


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> I don't know about that, Ant. I've never had a walk-in closet, and I don't have more clothes than I can wear. Clothing is very much a struggle around our house. And I can't imagine that we're the only ones.
> 
> Ponce, always appreciate your personal perspective.


Hehe, I am sure you are not the only ones. I dont either... I just meant in general there are TONS of clothes in the US that nobody has ever worn.

I agree with you, Ponce has some very valuable insight for all of us! Thanks Ponce!


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

One way to look at it is you want to buy things that are cheap now that will be valuable later: Cans of condensed soup, boxes of Mac & Cheese, fish hooks, fishing line. You could buy large bottles of Ibuprofen and put 10 or 20 at a time in tiny ziplock bags. I'm in my 50s and I have a hard time walking if I don't take that every day. The same goes for glucosamine chondroitin. 

I think pre-1965 silver coins will be valuable based on their silver content alone. A 90% silver dime is worth about $2.80 with silver about $40 an ounce. I believe junk silver coins will become an alternative currency during hyperinflation. Gold is so much more valuable that it would be difficult to get change for it unless you're using a 1/10 ounce coin. Right now a 1/10 ounce gold coin is worth about 64 silver dimes. Gold coins would be good for large asset purchases like horses, cattle, and maybe even land.

One other thing that will be extremely valuable after a crash is viagra. Those pills might be worth their weight in gold someday.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

dahur said:


> I think clothes are easy to take for granted. Yes food is king, but I agree with the OP too.
> Here in New Mexico, once a year the state has a tax free weekend, ( on select items). It was last weekend, just in time for the back to schoolers. I spent $300 on boxers, t-shirts, but mostly cotton socks. Put a dent in WalMarts sock supply that day.
> 
> dahur..I do a lot of circular sale reading...and chinamart had THE best deal on socks and underwear--and yes, I agree with the consensus here--socks and undies will be the greatest need--not clothes persay..
> ...


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I have to ask on the underwear and socks. Tell me about you encountering elastic failures.
My regularly used socks and underwear easily last me 5-10 years before I get a noticeable elastic failure. By that time, the cotton has gotten pretty thin so it's time to toss them anyway. I can also get 10+ years from work T-shirts that take regular beatings. Again, the collar wears out about the same time the cotton is so thin you can almost see through it. _Not sure if it makes a difference but we use quality soap and have relatively soft water._


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

bc, for me the elastic failure is rotting. I've learned that there's no point in putting shorts with elastic in the waistband into storage boxes, because whenever I pull them out, the elastic will be smelly and rotten. This happened when I was saving outgrown clothes from DS#1 for DS#2 - the longest they'd be in storage was only two years.

JayJay, I don't think my boys would go for those capris. 

dahur, I would LOVE to have a tax-free shopping day here! It would be like shopping in Montana.  (they have no sales tax)


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

*Repair and Maintain Clothes & Shoes*

Just as important to having a large inventory of clothes and footwear is repair and maintaining ......

Plenty of sewing supplies including a tredle sewing machine if possible .....


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

goshengirl said:


> bc, for me the elastic failure is rotting. I've learned that there's no point in putting shorts with elastic in the waistband into storage boxes, because whenever I pull them out, the elastic will be smelly and rotten. This happened when I was saving outgrown clothes from DS#1 for DS#2 - the longest they'd be in storage was only two years.
> 
> JayJay, I don't think my boys would go for those capris.
> 
> dahur, I would LOVE to have a tax-free shopping day here! It would be like shopping in Montana.  (they have no sales tax)


Interesting on the elastic failure as I _thankfully _don't get that. I store them in duffel bags in a dark climate (temp & humidity) controlled area.

Re boys and capris, just cut them into shorts. 

Goshengirl - How far are you from PA? There's no sales tax on clothing in PA. There's large outlet malls near PA's borders that draw a lot of out-of-state shoppers.
If you came across I-80, here's the nearest. IIRC, there's some off I-76 as well. Not sure about I-90.
Grove City Premium Outlets


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

bczoom said:


> Interesting on the elastic failure as I _thankfully _don't get that. I store them in duffel bags in a dark climate (temp & humidity) controlled area.
> 
> Re boys and capris, just cut them into shorts.
> 
> ...


I do wonder if my elastic problem was due to temp changes - haven't always lived in the most insulated houses, and store stuff in the basement....

As for shorts, yeah, we do that - I was just messing with JayJay 

Thanks for the tip on taxes and clothing in PA! We're a ways from the PA border (southern OH, closer to IN than PA) - but we're hoping to go camping this fall and haven't decided where. We also plan to get to Gettysburg when the time comes that my youngest is studying the Civil War - we can always plan to tie in clothes shopping with either of those trips.


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

My thoughts and opinions on barter and trade

Never show more than necessary for a given trade. Never let on like you have more.
Only trade alcohol, weapons, and ammunition to those you know will not be a problem for you later.
Try to barter skills and knowledge rather than goods. They don’t run out.
Try to barter the information in books. Don’t let the books leave your control.
Try to barter the use of tools and equipment rather than trading them away.
Try to make trades in neutral areas or at a designated barter/trade meeting. Make sure you aren’t followed back home.
Not all the items/skills listed will be of much value early into the event. It could be three to five years or more for some of the items to become valuable.
Try to have most of your equipment and several months of consumables before you stockpile trade goods, including Precious Metals.
When it comes to PMs, unless you are wealthy, start slow. A few silver dimes & quarters at a time. When you feel it is time to get gold coins, stay with the small denominations. And remember that there will be some people that won’t trust or want them.

Some of what I'm acquiring for barter (No, I don’t have all of these items. Yet.)

Scales to get agreed upon weights of items
commercial scale (±500#)
commercial scale (±100#)
commercial scale (±10#)
commercial scale (±16oz)

small containers for measured out items (spices, meds, etc.)(really small zip-locks)

1.0 oz gold coins
0.1 oz gold coins
40 count rolls pre-1965 silver quarters
50 count rolls pre-1965 silver dimes
blank barter slips (pre-printed slips to record barter transaction – who, what, when, how much, etc.)

A large library of useful books (remember, trade the information, not the book)

200ml bottles 190 proof Everclear
smokeless tobacco
2 oz boxes tobacco
booklets cigarette papers
smoking pipes
small boxes matches
butane lighter fuel
Zippo lighter fuel
lighter flints
lighter wicks
disposable lighters
straight razors w/strop, soap, & cup
shaving soap
Q-tips

playing cards
dice

candle/oil lamp wick
Coleman lantern mantles
Crank flashlights

Canned green coffee beans (with a roaster and grinder to use, not trade away)
2 oz jars instant coffee
16 count boxes teabags
2 oz jars bouillon cubes
tubs add-water-only drink mix

1 pound boxes sugar
various spices
small containers of cooking oil
2 oz boxes salt
2 oz cans pepper
5 oz cans milk
4 oz cans cocoa
2 oz bars chocolate candy
8 oz bags hard candy (individually wrapped)

4 oz cans Vienna sausage/potted meat
12 oz cans roast beef
7 oz cans Spam (or 12oz)(or Treet)
6 oz cans tuna
10 oz cans soup (heavy on the meat types)

16 oz bags rice
16 oz bags beans/lentils

aspirin pain killer
acetaminophen pain killer
multi-vitamin
OTC reading glasses
OTC UVA/UVB resistant sunglasses
Cheap wide-brimmed straw hats

small boxes tampons/sanitary napkins
reusable sanitary napkins

reusable cotton diapers
diaper pins
plastic/poly/nylon/rubber diaper cover pants

clothes pins

wooden pencils/ink pens
small note books
legal pads

50 count bottles water purification tablets

6”-12” candles
boxes strike anywhere kitchen matches

rolls toilet paper
bars soap (Ivory, Lava, Fels Naptha laundry soap)
hair combs/brushes
disposable razors
toothbrushes
boxes baking soda
shoe and boot laces

packets safety pins
packets of sewing needles
spools of thread

mousetraps
rat traps
fly swatters

jersey gloves
cotton/leather work gloves
insulated gloves
socks

tubes silicone sealant
tubes Shoe Goo/Goop
tubes JB Weld
duct tape
mechanic’s wire
electrical tape
friction tape
rubber tape
sheet plastic
divided buckets with a variety of nails, screws, bolts, nuts, and washers
sealed cans of welding rods (6011 and/or 7018 1/8”)
variety of brazing rods
cans of brazing flux

regular canning lids
wide mouth canning lids
Tattler reusable canning lids
Tattler reusable canning lid rubber rings
P-38/P-51 can openers

6-hour cans ECOFuelXB
1-lb propane cylinders
10-lb bags charcoal briquettes

solar 12-volt battery chargers
solar AAA, AA, C, D, 9-volt battery charger
rechargeable batteries AAA, AA, C, D, 9-volt


#10 cans heirloom seeds
Coffee plant seed
Tobacco plant seed
Tea plant seed
Poppy plant seed

Biodiesel production chemicals
Soap making chemicals

500-round bricks .22 LR RF cartridges
5-round boxes .410/20 GA shells
single units M6 Scout/Savage 24F/Remington SPR-94 O/U .22 RF/.410 or 20 gauge combos


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

Here are some examples of Tradesman’s Tools that could be stockpiled and either used and the product/service bartered, or their USE bartered out. One wouldn’t barter away the tools that bring in the food. (Again, I don’t have all the items or skills.)
±500# scale
±100# scale
±10# scale
±16oz scale

Tailor/Seamstress tools
Sewing machine
Serger
Sewing basket (needles, thimbles, thread, measuring tape, seam ripper, scissors, shears, marking chalk, straight edge, pins, neck magnifying glass, etc.)
bolts of cloth, patterns, spare needles, pins, chalk, thread, buttons, zippers, snaps, etc)
Treadle type sewing machine (Janome 712T)
weaving looms
>1,000 watt generator


Food processing tools
Grain grinders, solar dehydrators, butchering tools, manual meat slicer, manual meat grinder, sausage stuffer, stuffing tubes, jerky shooter, meat smoker, water purifier


barbers tools
scissors, combs, hair brushes, dusting brush, broom, dust pan, chair, neck apron, razor, shaving cup, shaving soap, towels

ammunition re-loader’s tools
Dillion progressive tool w/primary caliber dies
RCBS press with common caliber dies
Bullet casting equipment
lead
black powder making tools & screens

laundry tools
Staber washing machine
laundry soap
bleach
clothes lines w/poles, stakes & clothes pins
water heater (kettle w/tripod)
water tank
12v pump & battery
drain line
James washer w/wringer
2+ washtubs
>1,000 watt generator

entertainment tools
band instruments
projection TV
TV projector
Lap-top computer
DVD disk player
VHS tape player
Chairs
Karaoke machine w/cd-g’s
Lighting system
Sound system
>1,500 watt generator
Battery bank, solar panels, and inverter
protective bullet resistant face for TV’s if used
Classic books for storyteller to read

home canning equipment & supplies
firewood cutting tools
knife/edged tool sharpening tools
printer’s/newspaper publisher’s tools
butcher/meat cutter’s tools
meat processors tools (sausage, etc.)
tanner’s tools
milk processors tools (cheese, etc.)
baker’s tools & supplies
bath house/shower room tools
candle maker’s tools & supplies
gardener’s tools
mechanic’s tools
machinist’s tools - Smithy Granite 1340 Industrial Max metalworking all-in-one machine
woodworker’s tools – Smithy Supershop 220 woodworking all-in-one machine
blacksmith’s tools - Oxygen accumulator, acetylene generator
plumber’s tools
lumber making tools - portable sawmill
electrician’s tools
carpenter’s tools
roofer’s tools
stonemason’s tools
primitive building tools
cobbler/shoe maker’s tools
soap maker’s tools
brewer/wine maker’s tools
distillery tools
miller’s tools
spinner & weaver’s tools (looms)
teaching tools and supplies K-12
smelter/foundry/metal worker’s tools
sheep sheering tools
papermaking tools
rope, cordage, and net making tools
millwright’s tools
farm tools (prepare, sow, cultivate, harvest)
biodiesel equipment & supplies
wood gas generator equipment & supplies
charcoal making tools
black powder making tools
reference/do-it-yourself library (books/magazines/CD-ROMs/DVDs)(never let the media out of your control)


Here are the skill sets I think most likely to be needed. (I only have a few of them myself)

Alternative energy specialist
Alternative HVAC specialist
Ammunition re-loader
Appliance repairman
Assayer
Baker
Banker
Barber
Basket maker
Bathhouse/shower room operator
Beekeeper
Bicycle Repairman
Biodiesel maker
Blackpowder maker
Blacksmith
Botanist
Brew master
Brick maker
Bullet caster
Butcher/meat processor
Candle maker
Carpenter
Cartridge maker
Cartwright
Chandler
Charcoal burner
Cheese maker
Chemist
Chimney sweep
Cobbler/shoe maker
Coffin maker
Cook
Cooper (barrel maker)
Coppersmith
Dentist
Distiller, drinking alcohol
Distiller, fuel alcohol
Doctor
Dog trainer
Electrician
Electronics tech
EMT/Paramedic
Experienced barterer/flea market operator
Farmer
Farm hand
Farrier
Firefighter
Firewood purveyor
Fisherman
Food canner/processor
Furniture maker
Gardener
Gatherer (wild plants, useful rocks and minerals)
Glass maker
Goatherd
Goldsmith/silversmith
Gravedigger
Gunpowder maker
Gunsmith/gun maker
Handyman
Harvester/picker
Heavy equipment operator
Herbalist/mineralist
Horse trainer/wrangler
Hunter/trapper
Ice purveyor/harvester/maker
Knife maker
Knife sharpener
Knitter/crocheter 
Laundress/laundry room operator
Leather worker
Librarian
Logger/forester/sawyer
Lumber maker
Machinist
Mechanic
Metal worker
Metallurgist
Midwife
Milk maid
Milk processor
Miller
Millwright
Miner
Mulcher/composter/manure collector
Net maker
Nurse
Optician (eyeglass maker)
Orchardman/arborist
Paper maker
Peace Officer
Pedi-cab driver
Pest control specialist
Pharmacist
Plumber
Postman
Pottery maker
Primitive building specialist
Printer/newspaperman
Psychologist/Psychiatrist
Quilter/Quilt maker
Radio Operator
Rancher
Ranch hand
Repairman
Roofer
Rope/cordage maker
Sail maker
Sailor (Boatswain)
Salt maker
Salvage specialist
Security guard
Shake/shingle maker
Sheep sheerer
Shepherd
Shipwright/boat builder
Shoemaker
Skill At Arms instructor
Small engine mechanic
Smelter/foundryman
Soap maker
Soldier
Spice purveyor
Spinner/Weaver
Stonemason/brick layer
Sugar maker
Surveyor
Tailor/seamstress
Tanner
Teacher
Thatcher
Tinker
Tire repairman
Tool & die maker
Trade maker
Trader/Wagoner
Trapper
Truck driver
Undertaker
Veterinarian
Watch/clock repairman/maker
Weaver
Welder
Well driller
Wheelwright
Winemaker
Wood gas equipment maker
Woodworker


A few skills that won’t be in high demand, but would be a good secondary skill

Artist
Bookbinder
Candy maker
Comedian
Dye maker
Entertainer
Historian
Ink maker
Judge/arbitrator 
Karaoke operator
Maid
Massage therapist
Musician
Physicist
Scribe
Secretary
Storyteller
Toy & game maker


Some things I probably won’t get for barter for this reason: If there is a large die off the items will be available to pick up all sorts of places. If there isn’t one, they will still be available through normal channels.

Knives, especially ‘Cheap’ knives
Clothing 
Tools (Yes, have a really good set for yourself, and possibly one to barter the use of, but keep the tools)
Cooking equipment
Fishing gear


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I've got undies that are about 10 years old and just starting to really fall apart-I just went and bought two packs of new ones due to the fact that they were on clearance for $4.89 a bag and they had 8 pair in them.. And were my size.(miracle) But I do have (now) over 50 pair.. so they don't get worn every week(if you see what I mean) clean pair on each day for over a month.. they probably get much less wear and tear than someone who only has a couple dozen... I think I get the (have to have tons of panties) from the fact that my 5 older sisters would "borrow" them and I never got them back.. lol sucks being the youngest girl in a family of 6 girls.. lol
I try not to put my undies thru the dryer.. the ones that got dried last winter all winter(new dryer and I had a bum leg all winter) are older ones that just starting falling apart the elastic breaks and and sticks out and the fabric is just giving up the ghost. I just cut several in half and got rid of them(if I don't cut them in half hubby pulls them out of the burn trash and says--found your undies)
But haven't you ever gotten stuff out of storage and heard that tell tale creaking and cracking as the elastic stretches but breaks? that is elastic rot.
I've been buying up elastic for sewing and storing it in a vacuum packed mason jar. Hoping that it will keep it from rotting out. I am also trying to stock up on good sewing threads and buttons and those 100 packs of needles. I just lucked into two 10 packs of sewing machine needles for .99¢ each at the local thrift shop and they are the ones that fit all three of my machines!! they weren't even opened. My mom was super jealous! But I told here if she needed one to let me know. I am also thinking on stocking up on safty pins/sewing pins/quilting pins/ and other sewing stuff.. I figure that like my Aunt, who used to take our old clothing to make quilts with, I will be able to re use old and worn clothing by taking good pieces and quilting them together. I have many older dresses that are no longer in style but have quite a bit of material-perfect for making children's clothing or even shirts out of.
Maybe I'll take an online course on making my own undies..


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

Ponce said:


> Hey guys? my original post was only about trading with and not what I have for my self.........shorts 50 pairs, sox 75 pair and so on.
> 
> ............heyyyyyyyyy I am old, not dead :congrat:


Guess I should have explained better. Although I go through cotton socks pretty quick, I always buy extra to use for potential bartering. As I did in this case. I think socks are one of those things people take for granted.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Re. underwear, y'all ladies got me wondering. Do they make woman's panties like they do woman's shoes? They can't hold up to anything, are uncomfortable from the day you buy them and are made of inferior materials... but they look nice.  

My Fruit Of The Loom's hold up like my Rockport boots and Timberland shoes. Not much to look at but they last forever and are comfortable from day 1 to day 3000.

On a somewhat related note, I just got one of those old foot-pedal/rocker sewing machines. In perfect working order except the belt that goes from the pedal flywheel up to the sewing machine. I'll find/make some belts then sick Mrs. Zoom on it to see how well it does.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Don't know about the other ladies here but I don't go for the fancy smancy ones that you can't stand to have on your tookus! Just those nice colored and white Hanes her way ones. they stand up better than the fruit of the loom for ladies. Sure I do have a few of the lacy prettys but don't wear them.. lol too scratchy.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

We've been thinking socks, underwear and other under-clothing would be good trade items to have on hand, because most people won't have many extras put back.

We ordered a case of 12 dozen pairs of leather work gloves last year and have those put away. We'll need some for the family, no doubt, but that's 144 pair... enough to be able to barter some.

When I was growing up my Dad pulled nails and pounded them straight (and sometimes we 'got' to help with that!) and saved screws, bolts, washers, etc. I still do that. If I have to throw anything away I strip it down of hardware, or if it's clothing I remove buttons, zippers, etc. Nowdays I don't throw away worn-out clothing. I add it to a crate I'm filling. Scrap fabric will have many uses after TSHTF. Who knows...maybe I can cut it all into square, hem them, and barter/sell them as reusable "toilet paper"!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

JayJay, I don't think my boys would go for those capris. 

Glad to hear that I think...and you sound like a MOM that makes them pull em up to their waist too!!! 
So, how about shorts???? for the boys?? :congrat:


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> We've been thinking socks, underwear and other under-clothing would be good trade items to have on hand, because most people won't have many extras put back.
> 
> We ordered a case of 12 dozen pairs of leather work gloves last year and have those put away. We'll need some for the family, no doubt, but that's 144 pair... enough to be able to barter some.
> 
> When I was growing up my Dad pulled nails and pounded them straight (and sometimes we 'got' to help with that!) and saved screws, bolts, washers, etc. I still do that. If I have to throw anything away I strip it down of hardware, or if it's clothing I remove buttons, zippers, etc. Nowdays I don't throw away worn-out clothing. I add it to a crate I'm filling. Scrap fabric will have many uses after TSHTF. Who knows...maybe I can cut it all into square, hem them, and barter/sell them as reusable "toilet paper"!


Lots of those old clothes I started saving will probably become my dish cloths.
Or rags for many other things!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

IlliniWarrior said:


> Just as important to having a large inventory of clothes and footwear is repair and maintaining ......
> 
> Plenty of sewing supplies including a tredle sewing machine if possible .....


Exactly---I read here or on another forum about 'shoe goo' and got some.

Chinamart, but I'm sure it's elsewhere.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Emerald said:


> Don't know about the other ladies here but I don't go for the fancy smancy ones that you can't stand to have on your tookus! Just those nice colored and white Hanes her way ones. they stand up better than the fruit of the loom for ladies. Sure I do have a few of the lacy prettys but don't wear them.. lol too scratchy.


Haha, if it isn't lace and/or a string, I don't think my wife would wear it!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

JayJay said:


> Glad to hear that I think...and you sound like a MOM that makes them pull em up to their waist too!!!


Absolutely!


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

gypsysue said:


> Who knows...maybe I can cut it all into square, hem them, and barter/sell them as reusable "toilet paper"!


Great idea!

____________________________________________________________________________
"I spent most of my money on women and beer. The rest I wasted"
-Evel Knievel


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

You guys (and ladies) are doing really good.......I am proud of you.......Jerry? kudos to you amigo, good postings :2thumb:

By the way, in what is to come the ladies will only own five sets of bra and panties thay they will wear on certain days........otherwise they will be happy to wear the same kind of underwear that "we" macho man wear :gaah:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Ponce said:


> otherwise they will be happy to wear the same kind of underwear that "we" macho man wear :gaah:


What...commando?


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

Wait...we're still wearing bras? lol! I was thinking more Survivor bandanna top. :2thumb:


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

ashley8072 said:


> Wait...we're still wearing bras? lol! I was thinking more Survivor bandanna top. :2thumb:


Do they come in "push up"?


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Hmm...... Well first of what I would NOT trade. 

Firearms/ ammo.... That could come back to haunt you. I wouldn't want to arm someone who might come back and use it to attempt to kill/ rob me.

Alcohol of any type....They might get drunked up and decide to come back fueled with liquid courage and rob you.

Now that being said IF I were to trade/ Barter it would be.... ( no certian order)

Food products
Small first aid kits
small packets of coffee or tea
baggies of spices or small containers of them.
tools
fishing gear
blankets
pots/ pans/ utensils

I'm sure there are a few more that I can't think of at the moment.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

gypsysue said:


> If I have to throw anything away I strip it down of hardware


I'm bit-time guilty of that one.

Speaking of gloves, I'm a very big fan of this type of glove. This particular e-bay item is 300 pair for $120. Shopping around may find a better price.
300 Pairs White Cotton Knit Widely Used Work Glove | eBay

These gloves are great in cool or even cold conditions so long as you keep them dry. Once you get them wet, you need to take them off _but then you just grab another pair since you have so many._ In the winter, I'm comfortable with these gloves down to about 20 degrees F. I take about 100 pair at a time and put them in the washer with black Rit dye and they come out gray. This is A) because I prefer the gray over the white and B) so I can identify MY gloves since all my friends also wear the same gloves.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

bczoom said:


> I'm bit-time guilty of that one.
> 
> Speaking of gloves, I'm a very big fan of this type of glove. This particular e-bay item is 300 pair for $120. Shopping around may find a better price.
> 300 Pairs White Cotton Knit Widely Used Work Glove | eBay
> ...


When I managed restaurants, the cooks used these all the time; we called them "hot gloves". The cooks who had to handle hot materials would layer them between two pairs of latex gloves to keep them clean and dry. We would also use them if we had to work in the walk-in freezer to keep stuff from freezing to your hands. They are very handy!


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Actually, with that in mind, boxes of sterile latex and non-latex plastic gloves would probably also be a good thing to stock up on and trade. Bleach and rubbing alcohol and sanitizers, too.


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

I think something else people take for granted is common bar soap. I have maybe 300 bars. Again, some for potential bartering.




______________________________________________________________________________

"I spent most of my money on women and beer. The rest I wasted."
-Evel Knievel


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

LOL Gypsie........I do go commando.........after all, I do konw how to use toilet paper :nuts:


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

OFF TOPIC:
I needed a few more boxes of macaroni, so I stopped at the local Piggy Wiggy!!! (They had Kraft Mayo for $.99 a jar!!!!:2thumb
Couldn't reach the best deal macaroni on the top shelf and asked for assistance---and had to tell the OWNER of the store I wanted all!!! Yep---

Questions.... and you know where that led---well, the owner of the store said his wife told him he needed to do what I'm doing...and he told her why??
I have a whole store here....and I just said.....OH!!!!

They're out there folks and you will be dealing with this sentiment when TSHTF!!!!

And this from a store owner who should be THE FIRST to know about deliveries and gas and truckers and sabotage and falling bridges and ...you get the point.:nuts:


----------



## mamacita (Aug 17, 2011)

I help out at a charity serving our local poor. We mostly give out food and clothing, but sometimes have other items (everything is donated). Things which are always in demand are mens jeans, mens shoes, boys jeans, diapers, soap, shampoo, toothbrushes, toothpaste, disposable razors, and sanitary pads. Backpacks also go out as quickly as they come in.


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

JayJay? someday you will go to the same store and you will see a sign on the front door that says "CLOSED FOR INVENTORY"......the only thing is.......that they will not open it ever again...............if anything you will see reinforced metal bars behind the glass doors :gaah:

dahur? you should move next to me, I only have about 150 bars of soap  ... but of course I am single.

By the way......those one dollar loundry detergent (at the $ store, of course) is a great buy that can be used even to take a shower with.......better than no soap, right?.........I have around 125 of those babies in stock :2thumb:


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

How am I going to trade with someone if we don't understand each other?
I don't think this has been discussed before. I live in southern New Mexico, where there is a very high hispanic/latino influence. I"m guessing 70% are bi-lingual, the rest do not speak English. This could be a problem! I have some friends that live here on a permanent Visa, from Juarez. My college Spanish helps, but we have troubles. If Mexico wasn't so damn drug cartel infested dangerous, I would love to enroll in a language immersion program there. 
Most of you won't have to worry about this. I would think southern Florida, and out here could be a challenge, if the need to trade to survive becomes a reality.
Not a day goes by where I don't speak my limited Spanish here.
You that are bi-lingual could suddenly be in demand when TSHTF. Out here anyways.

________________________________________________________

"I spent most of my money on women and beer. the rest I wasted"
-Evel Knievel


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Ponce said:


> JayJay? someday you will go to the same store and you will see a sign on the front door that says "CLOSED FOR INVENTORY"......the only thing is.......that they will not open it ever again...............if anything you will see reinforced metal bars behind the glass doors :gaah:
> 
> dahur? you should move next to me, I only have about 150 bars of soap  ... but of course I am single.
> 
> By the way......those one dollar loundry detergent (at the $ store, of course) is a great buy that can be used even to take a shower with.......better than no soap, right?.........I have around 125 of those babies in stock :2thumb:


Ponce, you're probably right about the store...

And, yes, I already started buying the $1.25 @ SaveALot (50 oz)and $1 detergent @ Dollar tree...wash laundry, dishes, hair, and bodies.:dunno:


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

dahur said:


> How am I going to trade with someone if we don't understand each other?
> I don't think this has been discussed before. I live in southern New Mexico, where there is a very high hispanic/latino influence. I"m guessing 70% are bi-lingual, the rest do not speak English. This could be a problem! I have some friends that live here on a permanent Visa, from Juarez. My college Spanish helps, but we have troubles. If Mexico wasn't so damn drug cartel infested dangerous, I would love to enroll in a language immersion program there.
> Most of you won't have to worry about this. I would think southern Florida, and out here could be a challenge, if the need to trade to survive becomes a reality.
> Not a day goes by where I don't speak my limited Spanish here.
> ...


Not to be racially insensitive (because you all know that I am a very sensitive person....), but if you live that close to the border, I would be really worried with the flood of illegals that will swarm the border when things go bad. Folks think it is bad _now_... Mexico is already not known for being "The Land of Plenty", let alone "The Land of Enough to Survive".... Just saying. I don't foresee the Canadians swarming over our borders in the same manner.


----------



## buzzamnia (Aug 1, 2011)

*for the price. .*

For the prices you are paying you could almost open your own home based / internet shop pre SHTF and resell the stuff and buy other preps too.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Turtle said:


> I don't foresee the Canadians swarming over our borders in the same manner.


 Thank goodness! We live about 20 miles from the Canadian border, as the crow flies! I can see their mountains from my rooftop!

The only foreign word we need to know to communicate with our canuck brothers and sisters is the legendary "eh?"! 

Dahur, I would imagine that some sort of crude sign language, motions, or drawn symbols can be used while bartering with those who speak other languages. A couple hundred years ago it worked. It could be frustrating, and deals might not be made as readily, but it'll be worth a try.


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

gypsysue said:


> Dahur, I would imagine that some sort of crude sign language, motions, or drawn symbols can be used while bartering with those who speak other languages. A couple hundred years ago it worked. It could be frustrating, and deals might not be made as readily, but it'll be worth a try.


gypsysue, no doubt that's exactly what will happen. However I believe if someone is available that knows both languages, he/she could profit in those times. I'm working very hard at fluency in Spanish, and if I can reach that level, I would help my friends and neighbors. Strangers will have to hire me, if they feel that is easier for them. Trade me a box of nails, or maybe a dozen eggs, for my services. Whatever's available that I can use.


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

Dahur? I like to say.......

"Learn Spanish and Chinese and buy water stock"... Ponce

People are ignorant of the problems that we will have with water in the future, we can live without oil but not without water and many wars will be fought for it...............the invasion of Lebanon by the state of Israel is not about a missing soldier but about the waters of Lebanon.

Spanish will help you with the hired help and Chinise with your future business partner.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Dahur, I think that's a great idea, becoming more fluent in Spanish. It's got me thinking that maybe I should be looking up some language programs and learning another language. It'll be a useful skill. I remember bits and pieces of Spanish from high school, all those manymanymanymany years ago!  But it would be pretty crude communication at best! If only they'd slow down when they talk! 

Ponce, can you imagine southern California and the rest of the southwest when the water quits flowing? They're already in a critical state because they need more water than the future holds for them. Scary. Up here in the north where water is abundant it was hard for me to imagine until we spent time down there in this past year.

A lot of our nation's food supply comes from places that rely heavily on irrigation, and it's piped in hundreds of miles in some places. If I lived down there, I'd want my own well, and not rely on city/public water line. Then you could build a donkey cart (or bicycle cart) and walk around selling drinking water after TSHTF! lol


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

dahur said:


> I think something else people take for granted is common bar soap. I have maybe 300 bars. Again, some for potential bartering.
> 
> ______________________________________________________________________________
> 
> ...


I agree thats wht we have been collecting the little motel/hotel soaps and such for 10+ years. We almost have 3 of the 20 gallon plastic totes full already.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

May be able to trade eggs and whatever crops we have that we plenty of.
We are just tryign to prepare to feed ourselves day to day now.We buy when things are on sale and put that up for when prices rise.
We are working very hard to get garden and greenhouse ready to feed us. Of course storms,draughts,freezes could set us back.
I wonder about chicken feed if stores close or prices rise.


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

gypsysue said:


> Dahur, I think that's a great idea, becoming more fluent in Spanish. It's got me thinking that maybe I should be looking up some language programs and learning another language. It'll be a useful skill. I remember bits and pieces of Spanish from high school, all those manymanymanymany years ago!  But it would be pretty crude communication at best! If only they'd slow down when they talk!
> 
> A lot of our nation's food supply comes from places that rely heavily on irrigation, and it's piped in hundreds of miles in some places. If I lived down there, I'd want my own well, and not rely on city/public water line. Then you could build a donkey cart (or bicycle cart) and walk around selling drinking water after TSHTF! lol


Gypsysue, the most important Spanish book I own is "501 Spanish Verbs".
Can't say anything without the verbs.

For the reason you mentioned, I chose to live on a property outside the city, on a well. The city is fed by Lake Bonito, and with the record lack of rain this year, the level had gone to dangerous levels. Monsoons have arrived, so that has passed for now. 
I live in the Tularosa Basin, which is like a giant aquifer, between two huge mountain ranges. In this area, there are no water problems for us on wells. 
My plans are to install a simple hand water pump into my existing well, then plumb it into the line feeding my pressure tank. At least this way I can have water in the house with grid failure. Maybe one day trade water for goods, or services. But in all honesty, I would give water to whoever needed it.

__________________________________________________

"Everyone has a plan, 'till they get punched in the mouth." 
-Mike Tyson


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> Thank goodness! We live about 20 miles from the Canadian border, as the crow flies! I can see their mountains from my rooftop!
> 
> The only foreign word we need to know to communicate with our canuck brothers and sisters is the legendary "eh?"!
> 
> Dahur, I would imagine that some sort of crude sign language, motions, or drawn symbols can be used while bartering with those who speak other languages. A couple hundred years ago it worked. It could be frustrating, and deals might not be made as readily, but it'll be worth a try.


I live about 35 miles from the border as the car drives...........


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

I am lucky that I already know spanish (plus 6 more) and that my water is by gravity from a creek and for free.........as a matter of fact the water well for the guy across from me ran dry so that now he has a long hose coming to my property to get water from me, I already told him to start making plans for when the creek runs dry.......................back in 2004 I had only 1/4 inch of water but those getting water from down below didn't get any.

Those of you with a water well.......the power to be will, one of these days, put a meter in your pump house so that NOW you should somehow run another line that will not use the "services" of the water meter.....think ahead and don't stay behind :sssh:


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Well? What well? :dunno:


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

Ponce said:


> I am lucky that I already know spanish (plus 6 more) and that my water is by gravity from a creek and for free.........as a matter of fact the water well for the guy across from me ran dry so that now he has a long hose coming to my property to get water from me, I already told him to start making plans for when the creek runs dry.......................back in 2004 I had only 1/4 inch of water but those getting water from down below didn't get any.
> 
> Those of you with a water well.......the power to be will, one of these days, put a meter in your pump house so that NOW you should somehow run another line that will not use the "services" of the water meter.....think ahead and don't stay behind :sssh:


If the government is going to meter my well water usage, then all hell has truly broken out. I hope I never see something like that happen. I will say in response to your suggestion, it is ALWAYS wise to think steps ahead, and plan for the worst. People will be dropping simple hand pumps down their wells right and left to circumvent that scenario.

If your creek runs dry, what are your plans for water? Maybe the powers to be will dam up the creek, and meter the water they release to you.

Are you saying you speak 7 languages?

__________________________________________________

"I do not know with what weapons World War III will be fought, but World War IV will be fought with sticks and stones."
-Albert Einstein


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

Well Dahur if the creek runs 100% dry (never has in 11 years) they I'll use the water from my 550 and 3,500 gallons black water tanks.....I am single and living alone so that it would'n be any problem for me.

Also......I also dug and place another pipe about ten feet from the pipe that comes from the creek and which I'll use if they placed a meter on the pipe from the creek..............of course I'll use that one about once a week just to make them happy.

I love to play the game of........what would happen if......and then I take action on it right way.............to wait is to be dead :sssh: 

All seven languages that are as bad as my Eglish (even my own) and three more that I can communicate with but not fluent.........


----------



## thelongdrink (May 5, 2011)

*Good thinking*



Ponce said:


> I am from Cuba, a place where TSHTF has lasted for over 50 years...sinse Castro took over I have been there on vacation about 5 times and I noticed that what was needed the most was EVERYTHING.
> 
> To find a straight nail on the street would be like finding a dollar bill here in the US and where to have a bottle of aspirin would make you a doctor....I am sorry to imform you that here in the states is going to be a LOT worse, it was easy for the Cuban people to adapt themselves to the situation for two reasons......one, they never had much to start with.....two, they had from four to five years to MENTALLY get ready.......................here in the US (the land of plenty) almost no one is ready for what is to come and that in itself will make the situation a lot worse.
> 
> ...


While the idea you have is a very good one don't you think that being able to trade with HBA products like aspirin, Femine products Etc would be better and easier to move when you need to run


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

I am already at my last location in the US.......and if I am in need to run then I'll use my US and Canadian dollars and my 15oz of Maple Leaft which I call my "Run Like Hell Ponce".

The only problem would be my silver that would stay behind, just in case I can come back, but that it is in a very "safe" place :dunno:

But...........just in case.......I have two more hide aways at half a mile and at one mile away from my home.......that's only in case I decided to retake my home.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Turtle said:


> Actually, with that in mind, boxes of sterile latex and non-latex plastic gloves would probably also be a good thing to stock up on and trade. Bleach and rubbing alcohol and sanitizers, too.


Latex is out, they deteriorate too quickly. Blue Nitrile should last a lot longer.

Bleach turns to salt water over time. Get some calcium hypochlorite to make bleach with.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

LincTex said:


> Latex is out, they deteriorate too quickly. Blue Nitrile should last a lot longer.
> 
> Bleach turns to salt water over time. Get some calcium hypochlorite to make bleach with.


We have some latex gloves vacuum-sealed and stored in some of the buckets we keep long-term supplies in. Will that help them last longer? We've recently begun getting the Blue Nitrile instead, so at least we're headed the right direction.

Someone told me that real clorox lasts longer than cheap bleach. Anyone know if that is true? I bought 3 large jugs of real clorox a couple weeks ago, hoping it's true.

Where does a person get 'calcium hypochlorite'? How do you use it to make bleach?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> We have some latex gloves vacuum-sealed and stored in some of the buckets we keep long-term supplies in. Will that help them last longer? We've recently begun getting the Blue Nitrile instead, so at least we're headed the right direction.


I have had latex gloves last about 4-5 years if sealed and kept out of light and heat.



gypsysue said:


> Where does a person get "calcium hypochlorite"? How do you use it to make bleach?


Swimming Pool supply. Check this thread:

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f20/survival-water-6005/


----------



## mdmdmd (Apr 21, 2011)

All good ideas. I think if the S really HTF that the number one commodity out there will be clean water. People can live without lots of things, but you can't live more than a few days without water, and if it is not clean you are talking major misery. I've stocked up on extra Berkey filters (think I might get more)- they will be like gold. Our GOOD place has a artesian spring and well- my father-in-law is in the process of installing a hand pump on the well right now. They have several creeks on the property too, but what if they get dammed up-creek? I think land with a water source will be about the most valuable thing out there.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Nutcase said:


> Here is my barter list:
> 
> blank barter slips (pre-printed slips to record barter transaction - who, what, when, how much, etc.)
> 
> ...


Damn Dude--do you have a wharehouse for all of this?


----------



## SnakeDoc (Nov 10, 2009)

I am buying hardware. Lumber, screws, nails, bolts, hinges etc. also wire fencing and lumber where I can fabricate small critter cages and sell them. I am also a good mormon, but my storage includes coffee. I won't stock liquor, but have plans for a still for medical and antiseptic uses. 

I am an EMT and working towards full Paramedic training. If need be, I will get a horse and deliver babies and provide what treatment is needed in my town.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

SnakeDoc said:


> I will get a horse and deliver babies


Dang Doc...

I remember using a pickup to help with calves and foals, but using a horse to deliver babies sounds like a little overkill.  They have forceps for that.


----------



## SnakeDoc (Nov 10, 2009)

bczoom said:


> Dang Doc...
> 
> I remember using a pickup to help with calves and foals, but using a horse to deliver babies sounds like a little overkill.  They have forceps for that.


LOL. I guess I wasn't clear. My goal is to care for my family and community. Whatever form that community may take. My Grandmother on my dad's side was a midwife in the backwoods of upstate New York in the 20's and 30s. My mom was an ER nurse for years so I think I come by it honestly.


----------



## SnakeDoc (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't think I have seen clothes line or wooden clothes pins mentioned. Also mouse traps


----------



## SnakeDoc (Nov 10, 2009)

Tiller parts, hand tools,


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

Don't buy it from the store when you can buy it from a Thrieft store or a garage sale........I no longer buy as much sinse I no longer have the space for anything :dunno:


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Mr. Farmer....bleach is old after 3-6 months depending on the storage conditions...calcium hypochlorite is what I keep for tough waters before I put through my Berkey...if TSHTF.

JayJay


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

mdmdmd said:


> All good ideas. I think if the S really HTF that the number one commodity out there will be clean water. People can live without lots of things, but you can't live more than a few days without water, and if it is not clean you are talking major misery. I've stocked up on extra Berkey filters (think I might get more)- they will be like gold. Our GOOD place has a artesian spring and well- my father-in-law is in the process of installing a hand pump on the well right now. They have several creeks on the property too, but what if they get dammed up-creek? I think land with a water source will be about the most valuable thing out there.


Hi. I got our extra elements for the Berkey Light yesterday. I also have calcium hypochlorite to take the pressure off the Berkey; filter with CP before filtering with the Berkey. ( I just cleaned the filters)
We have no streams close so we have 20--30 gallon drums now filled.

Nice thing is when you empty one of those, they can be used for catching rainwater...


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> We have some latex gloves vacuum-sealed and stored in some of the buckets we keep long-term supplies in. Will that help them last longer? We've recently begun getting the Blue Nitrile instead, so at least we're headed the right direction.
> 
> Someone told me that real clorox lasts longer than cheap bleach. Anyone know if that is true? I bought 3 large jugs of real clorox a couple weeks ago, hoping it's true.
> 
> Where does a person get 'calcium hypochlorite'? How do you use it to make bleach?


GypsySue--I get mine at any pool supply store...I took the directions and calculated for me..I don't have 55 gallon drums..(just 30 gallon drums and a Berkey) but do want the CH to help the Berkey when the water is really dirty....
Here goes:
First make the solution: 1 heaping tsp. of calcium hypochlorite to 2 gallons water
Next, make the bleach: 1/4 cup solution to 1 1/2 gallon (or 6 quarts) of water
Last, purify the drinking water: 5 drops of bleach to 1 gallon water

Simple? And share the solution if not using right away.:2thumb:

I also read the ch has an indefinite shelf life if kept cool and dry.


----------



## SnakeDoc (Nov 10, 2009)

Zip lock bags, plastic tarping, any item that can be used in multiple ways becomes more valuable. FOr our friends near borders medicines might be a good thing to stock.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

Immolatus said:


> I'll have to agree that maybe socks and underwear might be worth something, but t shirts and pants, no. I would think that most people have tons of excess clothing.
> Unless its teotakwi, emp, etc, then production would start back up relatively quickly. If we do get teotawi, then everything thats useful at all will be worth storing up.


I Know that the day I lose that last pair of elastic waist bands that snaps back wash after wash, it will be a sad day.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

SnakeDoc said:


> Zip lock bags, plastic tarping, any item that can be used in multiple ways becomes more valuable. FOr our friends near borders medicines might be a good thing to stock.


\\

When I'm out, I pick up a couple vinyl tablecloths for $1 or less--versatile; many uses; barter item.
Heck, they can even be made into curtains, shower curtains, etc...oh, and don't forget, they are great for blocking sun coming through your windows on hot days


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

SnakeDoc said:


> Tiller parts, hand tools,


I agree with the hand tools, but what are you going to do with your tiller if you run out of/can't get fuel? I've been looking for a used push plow for my garden. The Boss Rooster has an impressive array of horse drawn equipment, even if he isn't able to use them. Almost all horse drawn equip in our part of the country has been sold for scrap metal. Someday we will need that stuff!


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

I have 2 treadle sewing machines, one for looks and one that works. I am currently looking for a Singer or Adler treadle shoe patcher. I need to sew leather now and this will be extremely valuable if SHTF.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

JayJay said:


> \\
> 
> When I'm out, I pick up a couple vinyl tablecloths for $1 or less--versatile; many uses; barter item.
> Heck, they can even be made into curtains, shower curtains, etc...oh, and don't forget, they are great for blocking sun coming through your windows on hot days


Jayjay I have three windows in the summer that the sun just bakes us thru and I went and bought those silver survival blankets and taped them to each of the windows and was shocked at how well they block the heat of the sun. Just tape them as tight to the actual window glass as possible.
In the winter I have older windows that need to be replaced(we are slowly doing one a year as I refuse to put smaller windows in my 100year old home, that just looks tacky) so we special order one every year and hubby puts it in.. we are doing the worst ones first. So till they are all done I have made window quilts(which can double as black out curtains if thick enuf) it is two layers of holiday fabric(which I got for .25¢ a yard brand new) cuz I wanted something pretty to look at, a vinyl tablecloth(Halloween/thanksgiving ones that were on sale for .50¢ a piece) and I have been using old blankets and cheap($1.88 black Friday sales) fleece blankets.. sandwiched together and lightly quilted and slightly bigger than my windows and held in place with a spring tension rod and make sure it is tucked in all the way around. 
It made such a difference in the cold drafts that wandered thru the house. Just make sure that the layering goes.. material/vinyl(facing the material if felt backed)/blanket(or quilt batting)/material.. the vinyl side goes toward the window as a moisture barrier. 
I did this as cheaply as possible and probably spent under $25 for all the windows in the house.. I'm sure that you could do it a bit fancier and spend a bit more. Even when we get the new windows I may keep using them as in the bedrooms it darkens them and makes it a bit easier to sleep without the car lights from the road across the way from bouncing into the room.
I also found that downstairs since it is a bit dark, if you just fold down the top over the tension rod just a foot or so and keep the bottom tucked in, it keeps your room light but keeps the cold drafts down as the cold falls to the bottom of the tucked in quilt and not into the room.


----------

